# ???Woher (100% Kostenlos) Apps für das HTC HD2 beziehen???



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Juni 2010)

*???Woher (100% Kostenlos) Apps für das HTC HD2 beziehen???*

Oben steht ja was ich möchte...wäre super nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet...Google ist iwie bei dem Thema auch nicht so prall.

Ein Snes,Sega oder Playstation Emulator wäre auch spitze...auch Kostenlos am bestem mit Quelle und so...ich hab ein paar Sachen gefunden, nur ist Fachsprache in Englisch (Die Internetseiten meine ich) nicht so mein Ding.

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir aufzeigt wo ich sowas finde...bzw einfach mit euren zuverlässigen Quellen rausrückt...

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Iceananas (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: ???Woher (100% Kostenlos) Apps für das HTC HD2 beziehen???*

Das XDA-Forum wäre die erste Anlaufstation, aber ist auf englisch. Eine anderes Forum wäre HTC HD2 Forum , dort wirst du bestimmt freundlich beholfen ^^

Sonst findest du hier Best Windows Mobile Games / Windows Phone Apps Review / Windows Phone 7 Games auch viele Sachen...ist zwar auf Englisch, aber man kommt da zurecht.

Ansonst nochmal Google - es gibt mit passenden Stichwörtern auch immer wieder gute Sachen raus.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: ???Woher (100% Kostenlos) Apps für das HTC HD2 beziehen???*

Ich danke dir schonmal...schade das man nicht einfach per Google einen Link findet => Download klickt und fertig...es soll ja 30000 Apps geben...frag mich nur wo...denn so Easy ist da ja nicht.

Falls noch jemand was weiß, immer raus damit....


----------



## Nomad (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: ???Woher (100% Kostenlos) Apps für das HTC HD2 beziehen???*

Ehhm na HIER oder?^^

Ich hoffe es passt^^ wenn nicht nehm ich den Link wieder raus


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: ???Woher (100% Kostenlos) Apps für das HTC HD2 beziehen???*



Nomad schrieb:


> Ehhm na HIER oder?^^
> 
> Ich hoffe es passt^^ wenn nicht nehm ich den Link wieder raus



Ich denk das könnte klappen...aber wo wie sauge ich die??? das ist ja son komisches Bild nebenbei...das kann man iwie fotografieren und als Link nutzen nur wie???


----------



## Nomad (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: ???Woher (100% Kostenlos) Apps für das HTC HD2 beziehen???*

Ja also HIER steht das du das scannen musst oder so.

Im Android Markt musste so einen Scanner da downloaden. Und zwar von ZXing Team. Und mit diesem tool dann das bild da scannen. So hab ich das jetzt verstanden^^


----------



## Fate T.H (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: ???Woher (100% Kostenlos) Apps für das HTC HD2 beziehen???*

@Nomad

EHM HALLO es handelt sich um das HD2 das ist ein Windows Mobile Gerät kein Android.



@$.Crackpipeboy.$

Was Emulatoren angeht glaube nicht das sowas hier gerne gesehen wird da es eine rechtliche Grauzone wohl ist.

Haste schonmal omarket ausprobiert ?
So nebenbei würde ich es dir trotzdem empf. dich bei den xda-devs rumzutreiben die Comm ist am aktivsten was Apps betrifft.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: ???Woher (100% Kostenlos) Apps für das HTC HD2 beziehen???*

Lol guck mal unsere Anzahl an Beiträgen........

Ein Game namens Boing habe ich schon...aus dem HTC HD2 Forum...war Easy fehlt nur noch meeeeeeeeeehhhhr....da sind leider nicht so viele.


----------



## Nomad (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: ???Woher (100% Kostenlos) Apps für das HTC HD2 beziehen???*



Fate T.H schrieb:


> @Nomad
> 
> EHM HALLO es handelt sich um das HD2 das ist ein Windows Mobile Gerät kein Android.



Ehm Hallo. 
Tschuldige das ich helfen wollte


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: ???Woher (100% Kostenlos) Apps für das HTC HD2 beziehen???*



Nomad schrieb:


> Ehm Hallo.
> Tschuldige das ich helfen wollte



Trotzdem danke, kann passieren habs ja selber nicht richtig gelesen...

Ich brauche ganz dringend nen SNES,SEGA oder PSX Emulator inkl Spielequelle...hoffe kemand weiß woher.


----------



## we3dm4n (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: ???Woher (100% Kostenlos) Apps für das HTC HD2 beziehen???*

Schonmal nach "snes emu wm 6.5" gegooglet?

Let me google that for you


Das Gleiche kannst du natürlich auch für die anderen Emus machen. Kommt sogar auf der ersten Seite ein Link zu einem HD2-Forum.


----------



## m-o-m-o (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: ???Woher (100% Kostenlos) Apps für das HTC HD2 beziehen???*

Wie schon gesagt XDA-Devs oder, das ist mein Tipp , freewarepocketpc.net

 Ne schöne Nach noch!

Edit: Die bieten auch ihre eigene Appstore .cab gegen eine (kostenfreie) Registrierung. Ist schon ein gutes Arzneimittel gegen die Magersucht des WM Marketplace.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: ???Woher (100% Kostenlos) Apps für das HTC HD2 beziehen???*

Ok danke...werde mir wenn ich Zeit hab das mal in Ruhe angucken...werd mich dan melden obs gefunzt hat.


----------

